# Petite question sur le sac LEvertigo be.ez



## Archaon59 (20 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous  !

Je devais m'acheter une housse pour mon MBP 15" (je pensais aux LArobe de be.ez), mais il se trouve qu'entre temps mon sac de cours a rendu l'âme ... 

Donc, autant faire d'une pierre deux coups, je pensais acheter une mallette qui ferai office de sac de cours et de sac de transport ... D'où ma question, aux possesseurs de LEvertigo : ce sac peut-il faire office de sac pour les cours (en fac) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## ha-mac (20 Mai 2008)

Salut,

je pense qu'il a été conçu un peu pour ça, mais faut pas avoir beaucoup de cours à transporter à mon avis.

J'en ai un à céder, neuf jamais servi si tu veux (j'ai acheté un larobe et je le mets dans mon cartable, j'avais trop de choses à transporter, je ne suis plus étudiant  )

bye


----------



## fontace (21 Mai 2008)

Perso, j'ai acheté ce sac à dos Targus pour mon MBP et il est vraiment bien fichu :

http://www.targus.com/fr/product_details.asp?sku=TSB088EU

Il y a de la place pour le rangement de documents, une poche renforcée pour le MBP que l'on peut cadenasser, une poche sur le bas pour l'adaptateur secteur/souris et... il est mieux en vrai que sur photo.


----------



## Archaon59 (1 Juin 2008)

Merci pour toute vos réponses  !

J'ai eu l'occasion de le voir en vrai, il me convient parfaitement : J'ai de la place pour le MBP 15" (normal ), pour y ranger un bloc note, une pochette pour les polycopiés, une trousse (plutôt petite) en plus de mon iPod, mon téléphone et le chargeur (sans la rallonge) .

Je l'ai donc commandé, livré en 24h (impressionnant), avec une housse Larobe, le tout dans les tons kakis . C'est plutôt joli (attention, le orange fluo est très fluo ), la housse est dans une matière vraiment révolutionaire qui garde sa forme après n'importe quel choc (j'ai mis la housse en boule compacte, 1h plus tard elle est comme neuve, aucun pli) .

Le tout donne une impression de qualité, les matériaux sont de bonne facture, c'est original et ça change des sacoches noires pour portables ...

Donc approved  !


----------

